# Has anyone ever smoked a cigar with a cigar holder/pipe?



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

I remember in the movie M they have people smoking cigars with holders or pipes. There's one movie scene, I thought it was in "M" but I couldn't find it, where a police inspector sticks a long cigar in fairly large pipe. 
It seems like this might have potential. The would give the smoke a chance to cool. I think you'd have to have a cigar designed for smoking this way.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've heard of people putting the nubs in a pipe to finish the cigar...


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I have heard a lot of people doing that, especially back in the days when income was low, tobacco was high and people wanted to get the most of their moneys worth. Flash forward today, my buddy does it with those cigars when you get down to the nub and it is still just as good but too hot to hold, her drops it in his pipe to finish it. I have also seen people take/collect the cigar caps and chop those up and put them in pipes as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep....depending on what RG you smoke you can find corn cobb pipes that share the same RG and then stick the head into the pipe and smoke it that way.


----------



## BrandonHughes (May 2, 2015)

I've done it with particularly rare and or expensive cigars when they get to the nub and I want to keep smoking.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have finished off nubs, on exceptional cigars, many times in a Corn Cob Pipe, which I reamed out to hold 50/54 ring gauge cigars. It works very well!


----------



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have finished off nubs, on exceptional cigars, many times in a Corn Cob Pipe, which I reamed out to hold 50/54 ring gauge cigars. It works very well!


Johnny: 
Did you use a wood bore bit? What size?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

stevetimko said:


> Johnny:
> Did you use a wood bore bit? What size?


Actually, I used a small Mora Knife and slowly carved it into shape. Mora knives are the best of the best when it comes to sharp & small. They are made in Sweden and can be had in the $10 range on eBay


----------



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

I bought a 60 ring gauge Mr. Brog cigar mouthpiece off Amazon and it works well. I don't notice any difference in the taste of the cigar. And it allows me to smoke it almost down to the cap. So far I've had problems with one cigar. It had an unusually brittle wrapper. It wouldn't seal tight to allow me to draw. I changed the cut from a v cut to a guillotine cut and it worked fine.
I'm looking to get other ring gauges.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

stevetimko said:


> View attachment 53836
> 
> I bought a 60 ring gauge Mr. Brog cigar mouthpiece off Amazon and it works well. I don't notice any difference in the taste of the cigar. And it allows me to smoke it almost down to the cap. So far I've had problems with one cigar. It had an unusually brittle wrapper. It wouldn't seal tight to allow me to draw. I changed the cut from a v cut to a guillotine cut and it worked fine.
> I'm looking to get other ring gauges.


My grandfather used these many years ago. Ironically, I was going to ask the same question earlier today.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

stevetimko said:


> View attachment 53836
> 
> I bought a 60 ring gauge Mr. Brog cigar mouthpiece off Amazon and it works well. I don't notice any difference in the taste of the cigar. And it allows me to smoke it almost down to the cap. So far I've had problems with one cigar. It had an unusually brittle wrapper. It wouldn't seal tight to allow me to draw. I changed the cut from a v cut to a guillotine cut and it worked fine.
> I'm looking to get other ring gauges.


GMTA my friend. ..I have a few of those myself and they work great and look good.


----------



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

I guess I want to talk about some other cigar holders/cigar mouthpieces I've tried.








All three of these are corona/petite corona size.

The black one at the left is just plastic and the center one is Bakelite. Both have a problem with the cigar going out immediately after it burns below the end of the mouthpiece. I bought these specifically so I could smoke almost to the cap. These don't do that. If you look at the edge of the Bakelite, you can see where I burned it trying to relight the cigar. The black one has an additional problem that I start tasting the plastic as the cigar burns near the end. So I post this here to help inform others.
The one on the right is wooden. The eBay seller said it was made in Italy. I don't know how he knew this. There's no markings on it to indicate its origin. But it works like I want. I can smoke them down to the cap.
It's spring loaded, too. Look at the metal that comes out to grip the cigar.


----------



## zenerth (11 mo ago)




----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice lookin pieces. I'm not a nubber so I've got no use for em. But I do appreciate the look of em. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

